# A Couple (bad) Pics of My New Shrimp



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, I recently bought a few, 5 of each, CRS (C grade), minami, and yellow shrimp. I couldn't manage to get a good pic of the minami, but here's what I have.

Yellow Shrimp. Not so yellow, but they're still settling in.









Crystal Red Shrimp









Again. I'm very happy with these guys 









The minami tank


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow leah.....very nice....I love them


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Those are beautiful, Leah! *Wants more Shrimp!*

Ah, you got a really good deal on those too.  I love 'em.

Hehe, Shrimp are hard to photograph, they don't like to stay still.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Awesome Leah! Those CRS are really nice! I can't wait to see the Yellow shrimp colored up.


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Lovely shrimp, and lovely tank! You are great at aquascaping!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice shrimp


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for all of the comments! 

Here are a few more pics. Still couldn't manage to get a good one of the minami, but you get the idea. I took a lot of yellow pics for Kristin . They're really pretty now!

Taken a few days ago. Yellow shrimp









They'd look better against a dark substrate









Here they are again 




























CRS









RCS feeding









Bad minami pic


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Very cool shrimp. I wouldn't mind owning a few but I've always owned shrimp eaters. I also really like how you have the tank set up.


----------



## cherrybarbz18 (Jan 2, 2008)

nice shrimp!!! i think (after those pics) i need to get some!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

*bump*

Finally got some decent pics of my minami, for those interested.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome shrimp!


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

What does "C grade" mean?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

C grade is the lowest grade, I believe. Grading is determined by the amount of red to white (more white being better) and patterning. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_red_shrimp


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Very cool... I just got 3 of them, also.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Congrats  I honestly like the lower grade CRS, hehe. They look better, imo, with less white, and they're cheaper.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

great looking shrimp leah and a very impressive setup, how big are they?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks, Olie! The minami tank has progressed quite a bit. Looks very natural, but it's hard to take photos of 

The shrimp at adult size are, ohhh, 3/4-1" (1.9-2.54cm.). The first time I notice the baby shrimp, they're usually about 1/8th of an inch (about 1/3rd of a cm.).


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

What are your water specs for breeding, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Heh, no problem asking 

Mine have yet to breed though. It looks like I have a mature male and female now, so they may be on the way to breeding. (They've only been in since January-ish and were tiny when I got them.) Just keep your tank clean, clean, clean, tropical temperature, etc. A neutral pH should be fine, or close to that. They're more sensitive than the neocaridina species, but I have to admit to neglecting my tank a little in the past and they showed no problems.

Do you know what sexes you have?


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

I don't even know how to tell them apart. LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

lol, it's easier if you have both sexes to compare to 

If your shrimp are the right size, females will have a rounded under body and straighter back. I've read that males have longer feelers in the front, but I've never looked close enough myself.

In any case, good luck breeding them


----------



## leder_of_natara (Mar 15, 2006)

I really like the minami tank. That branch in it make it look really awesome!


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

A posted a pic of my crystal red shrimp in my thread.  http://www.fishforums.com/forum/user-journals/10976-20-gallon-planted-tropical-tank.html


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

So, so cute! I ♥ them!


----------

